# Teaching a dog to play, to retrieve, to take it, and give "it" back



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

How old is this dog?

My sister wanted to flyball with her then 2yrs old lab cross. Only problem was Mari didnt like balls. Well I bought every ball I could find ones that held treats, ones with tails, childrens super balls, tennis balls, nerf balls you name it I bought. Everytime Mari looked at the ball when it was tossed we threw a party eventually she would touch it we threw an even bigger party the day she picked one up I think the people in Bemidji 34miles away heard the joy. Mari is now 7yrs old and she HAS TO PLAY chuck-it twice a day. 
It depends on how much time you want to put into teaching your dog.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Lola Never gives the ball- even though she wants you to throw it for her. Part of the joy of ball throwing to Lola is making it hard to get the ball out of her mouth and sharp little teeth:no::doh:


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

General V said:


> How old is this dog?
> 
> My sister wanted to flyball with her then 2yrs old lab cross. Only problem was Mari didnt like balls. Well I bought every ball I could find ones that held treats, ones with tails, childrens super balls, tennis balls, nerf balls you name it I bought. Everytime Mari looked at the ball when it was tossed we threw a party eventually she would touch it we threw an even bigger party the day she picked one up I think the people in Bemidji 34miles away heard the joy. Mari is now 7yrs old and she HAS TO PLAY chuck-it twice a day.
> It depends on how much time you want to put into teaching your dog.


She is 7 years old.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Can you put her on long training lead to teach her to come to you with the ball instead of keep away. Buddy had never seen toys at all when I got him but now he will play fetch. Seeing my yorkies retrieve seemed really help him get the idea.


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

MikaTallulah said:


> Can you put her on long training lead to teach her to come to you with the ball instead of keep away. Buddy had never seen toys at all when I got him but now he will play fetch. Seeing my yorkies retrieve seemed really help him get the idea.


That's an idea...maybe I need to borrow a couple of ball crazy dogs to teach her it's fun.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Treats are always good motivators. Tucker wasn't too interested in balls until he started getting treats for bringing me one. If you could get a ball-crazy dog to help and your dog sees that dog get a treat in exchange for the ball, that might speed things up.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

For dogs that dont want to give up the ball have 2 balls. One that you threw and they retrieved and one in your hand to throw when they come back to you. As they are dropping the old ball you say "give it" or " release" or whatever you want to say to your dog. It doesnt take to long for the dog to realize the game continues if they drop the ball.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

General V said:


> For dogs that dont want to give up the ball have 2 balls. One that you threw and they retrieved and one in your hand to throw when they come back to you. As they are dropping the old ball you say "give it" or " release" or whatever you want to say to your dog. It doesnt take to long for the dog to realize the game continues if they drop the ball.


I tried this with Lola- it does not work because she wants BOTH BALLS. What do you do for that?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I would put the dog on a long line so they can not get away from you. Then I physically remove the ball as you are doing that say give it or release it. Then throw the ball you were holding. Dont forget to praise even if you are taking the ball from her you want her to know that this is a good thing and what you want.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

What I did with Buddy was throw a ball, or frizbee, or stick. When he came near me with it. I would say "thank you" and gently removed it from his mouth and swap it out for a piece of kibble or dog treat. He now will bring me what ever I have thrown to him, no problem. I have never chased him for anything so he know the "game " is in retrieving it and in the "chase".


----------



## khrios (May 5, 2010)

Sadie's previous owner allowed her to play tug and keep away. She never gives anything back. She clamps down and good luck getting her to give it back. It is her favorite game.

I made some progress teaching her to play. We played fetch in a very small scale. She didn't even have to run to get the ball. I threw it right in front of her. She picked it up and I praised her...then I showed her my open hand, and with the other hand, showed her a treat. She dropped the ball, got the treat and lots of praise. Played this game a lot yesterday. Later on played fetch in the living room...and later took it to the backyard. 

We made progress. First, she actually ran after the ball. Second, she brought it back. Third, she actually dropped it at my feet.


----------

